# Help with DOS commands Please



## soniq (Nov 26, 2003)

hi i need some help with dos commands, i want to know what are the commands for the following:

how can i go back to root directory? (for example if im in C:\Windows\system32> how can i go back to C?)

how can i create a new folder using dos? how can i name it?
how can i copy a file for example a .txt file in dos from a folder?
how can i paste that file (.txt file) in another folder?
how can i call commands from .bat files?

Thank you

*and just outta curiousity, what is the use of DOS nowadays?*


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Type: *help* at a dos prompt.

If you want to know how a command works type the name of the command followed by a slash and question mark.

dir /?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

How can i go back to root directory? (for example if im in C:\Windows\system32> how can i go back to C?)

cd\

how can i create a new folder using dos?

md "path\folder name"

how can i name it?

ren "path\folder name" "path\new folder name"

how can i copy a file for example a .txt file in dos from a folder?

copy "path\file" "new path"

how can i paste that file (.txt file) in another folder?

the copy command above automaticallly does this. The dos/command prompt knows nothing about paste really as copy is a transfer in itself its not something that keeps the file in memory on a clipboard or anything.

how can I call commands from .bat files?

if you want to call another batch file use call XXX.bat if you want to run exe's then start is a good way to do it. Sometimes you just need to do XXX.exe in the batch file and not have to worry about start or call.

The differences are as follows -
call - pulls in the processing of another batch file and the current file does not complete until the pulled in one does.
start - pauses the batch file processing until the exe is done processing. (good for multiple installs on one file)
XXX.exe - runs the program you want but the batch file keeps processing.


----------

